# Need some type of pooper sute.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well....

I like taking my new pigeon Lakota out with me alot to parks and such but theres only one problem his poop gets on my clothes and stains it getten my mom not too happy about it even tho i dont mind the poop so much .

What i need is some sort of instructions on how to creat one of those diper suites for birds and since Lakota is a half breed cropper his body shape is a little taller then a regular pigeon so i need to know if i need to make further ajustments to the suite.

So if you have any info on how to make one please say so but if theres no instruction on how to make one is there a store in torotno that sells those birds dipers lol.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Better idea, as poop can stick to their bottoms creating more trouble, take an old shirt that you don't really like and wear that only when he/she is with you that way there when and if you get dropped on it won't make a difference.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Or,*

go to www.flightquarters.com 

or call their toll free number at 888-412-POOP(7667) and ask for their input...


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Better idea, as poop can stick to their bottoms creating more trouble, take an old shirt that you don't really like and wear that only when he/she is with you that way there when and if you get dropped on it won't make a difference.


The only problem with that is i have been using all my shirts for my pigeons like putting them in the nest to make them for comfy and even using my shirts as wash clothes even if some of the shirts i use are pretty lol.

So i think i better try to make my own diper for my pigeon and hopefully it will be ok it said on the site that Mr.squeaks suggested that it should be ok as long as you dont leave the poop in too long and wash it every time its used.

So when i finish sowing up somthing ill have some pics if all goes well. 

Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

It's important to have a properly fitted suit. The one on Squeaks works beautifully. It's made out of nylon with a velcro fastener on his back. The poops collect in the bottom and he never gets any stuck on his feathers. Sure comes in handy when I have guests and he's out and about AND when he's surveying his kingdom from the back of the couch. I don't have to worry about him dropping his poops on me while I'm reading or watching TV!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes i think im going to just buy one too complecated for the materials needed for the suite and everything the only problem is the site you gave me Mr.Squeaks is not for Canada so i still have to search for a shop somewhere close to toronto.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok im still looking for a place to buy a poop suite for Lakota but for now i have made my own its not the best but he doesent mind it and it keeps the poop off the carpet floor for now lol. 

Heres a pic of his temperary suite.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - first time I have seen something like it - I hope it works


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*is he on potty training LOL*

I like that idea, when it comes to poop preventions lol...He look like hes going to the military aviation... kool idea thou...

Oliver


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Lakota doesn't look too happy.......The suit looks a little tight to me.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

JGregg said:


> Lakota doesn't look too happy.......The suit looks a little tight to me.


Well its not tight on him at all trust me i checked soo many times to make shur and if he didnt like it he would be defenetly be pecking at it but so far he does not mind at all and the only time he wears it is when i decide to let him run in the house but he's in his cage alot so its only for somtimes......

I never knew i could make my own its pretty easy and cheap of course lol. 

Oh yes and it works no mess no poop just a happy pigeon with a happy owner.


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

what did you make that out of? sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I think it's quite funny and cute how pigeons can have them, 

but we must accept the reason they need them is beucase they make so much mess everywhere, I don'#t know how you all manage to clean the mess in your homes


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> I think it's quite funny and cute how pigeons can have them,
> 
> *but we must accept the reason they need them is beucase they make so much mess everywhere, I don'#t know how you all manage to clean the mess in your homes *


I consider being a pooper scooper part of my exercise program - all part of the squat and grab routine...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Well its not tight on him at all trust me i checked soo many times to make shur and if he didnt like it he would be defenetly be pecking at it but so far he does not mind at all and the only time he wears it is when i decide to let him run in the house but he's in his cage alot so its only for somtimes......
> 
> I never knew i could make my own its pretty easy and cheap of course lol.
> 
> Oh yes and it works no mess no poop just a happy pigeon with a happy owner.


WAY TO GO, CHRISTINA!! May even be able to start your own business in Canada for other pijie owners!!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> WAY TO GO, CHRISTINA!! May even be able to start your own business in Canada for other pijie owners!!


Lol hmmmm you have a point there Mr.squeaks ill become a multie billonair lol
$$$$$ but then again thats alot of sewing and pinching and sewing hmm maybe ill just stick with my pigeons for now lol but it was pretty easy to make but if a friend of mine needs a suite i guess i could make one....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

but it was pretty easy to make but if a friend of mine needs a suite i guess i could make one....[/QUOTE]

*Well, that's how a business sometimes starts, Christina. A friend wants one and then another person sees the suit and wants one and then... *


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Then great job with the suit! The photo you posted must be from when you first put the suit on Lakota.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*towel training*

Pigeons territorialism can be used in your advantage. Try to train him to stay on a certin towel color. Mine uses green. This can be attained pretty easily by putting them on the same towel every time you take them out. Keep it at a level equal to where everyone everyone else sits, and put treats on it. Keep this up and they will catch on pretty quickly that this is their territory and will hang out there of their own accord. Of course exploration with some accidents does occur but as long as you take bird and towel with you when you switch rooms it works pretty well. You can also put the towel over your sholder and use it to take your birdy places(clipped wings only,dont want to lose her)


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

wow, that turned out really good, well done. I want to buy one (I think the petco by me sells them, and if not I'll buy off the internet), however, my birdie is still really young so she'll end up growing a lot and buying one for every stage of her life would be a big hit to my wallet (and though my mom is the only one complaining about the poop, she wont give me the money to pick one up so its all on me). I was just wondering...did you draw out some kind of pattern for it, and if so could u scan a copy? I sew a lot of my own clothes myself so i'm sure I have all of the materials. I'd love to just make my own if I could. Thanks.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i just looked at the pictures to try and figure it out but i didnt do any tracing just cutting hehe sorry but im shur if you look at the pictures you'll get the hang of it actually its pretty easy to make just 2 seprete sides sewed together to make one and the bottom part has to have a sort of hanging part for the poop to go in lol.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

hahaha, i drew out like four different kinds and assembled them and they looked PERFECT...until I tried to put them on the bird. lol. I kept measuring her and such but she fought me the whole time and her fat feet got in the way and she wouldn't let her wings in it and she basically hated it and screamed at me. lol. I made some with elastic, some with velcro, some with both...they all turned out really nice, and I just kind of drew from what I've seen. oh well, maybe shes just not ready for one, or isn't the type of bird who wants one. lol. if only i could find a kind that works as good but is worn differently...shes such a little brat. lol.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pooper Suit:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

CRISTINA, Saw your pooper suit looks as good as the suits on www.birddiaper.com  GEORGE


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

george simon said:


> CRISTINA, Saw your pooper suit looks as good as the suits on www.birddiaper.com  GEORGE



Lol thanks.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I would LOVE to see Mr. Squeaks with a diaper on. Then I could show it to Garye and maybe she'd get over her crush on him.  

I know her hubby would probably be glad to see it.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*cute cute cute*



JGregg said:


> Lakota doesn't look too happy.......The suit looks a little tight to me.


i think you did a fabulous job on the pigeon diaper.
i have made them before, if i can figure out how to scan, i could send the pattern, but the scanner is not workin now. i will post it as soon as it is fixed!

and i know that menagerie pet shop has bird harnesses, so they may hav diapers. it is in cabbagetown, on parliament street. the one with the big iguana above the door.

queenpigeon

a cropper? so lucky to have him! I tis cute how you dress them up. i guess chihuahuas are going out, and pigeons are comming in.

dress um up!!
take um to yorkville shopping!

and tip the guitar player by the ice cream shop, that isme...

qp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I would LOVE to see Mr. Squeaks with a diaper on. Then I could show it to Garye and maybe she'd get over her crush on him.
> 
> I know her hubby would probably be glad to see it.


Just show Garye my Avatar...Squeaks has TWO poses with his "suit" on. The one you see now is his second pose. I keep the "suit" Avatar so people can see what the suit looks like ON a pigeon.

Actually, I'm afraid that your scheme might backfire! Y'see, that suit is ALSO his cape. He is known as SUPER SQUEAKS, pigeon crime fighter with Feather whenever they are needed (and usually involving their arch enemy, OK Pidgey!).

And, you should KNOW how much female pijies just ADORE the hunky heroes! Garye just needs to keep her "dreams" to herself for domestic harmony!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Darn! You're probably right. After seeing that avatar, Garye'd probably fall in love all over again. He looks so studly in that cape.

She loved him without the cape, I can only imagine how she'd react with him in the cape.

For the sake of the family, I won't torture them so.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Darn! You're probably right. After seeing that avatar, Garye'd probably fall in love all over again. He looks so studly in that cape.
> 
> She loved him without the cape, I can only imagine how she'd react with him in the cape.
> 
> For the sake of the family, I won't torture them so.


Mr. Squeaks says many thanks for the compliment. A Super Hero's work is never done. However, you never know...he could get an assignment up your way...

Wise man, wise choice...however, I think only Garye would be - ah - tortured.  

BTW, there is the possibility that Super Squeaks may be on another adventure involving Mexico...not sure yet...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> go to www.flightquarters.com
> 
> or call their toll free number at 888-412-POOP(7667) and ask for their input...


 Squeaks wears a diaper, Squeaks wears a diaper. Nah Nah, Na NaH Nah


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Squeaks wears a diaper, Squeaks wears a diaper. Nah Nah, Na NaH Nah


SUPER CAPE !!!!! JG!

READ MY BEAK ! SUPER CAPE !!

Be VERY careful who you insult, JG...Super Squeaks and Feather (along with me) could end up investigating CRIME in YOUR area! Come to think of it, I bet your area is just RIFE WITH...


----------

